# 12lb Bass at Disney



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a little drunk right now but i'll try to describe what just happened...

so i'm at disney for a national sales meeting with customers. yesterday i prescouted some spots in a lake at the caribbean beach resort at disney and caught 14 bass in about 3 hours. My customer flew in today and i took him to the flat where i was catching fish...after 4 smaller ones his rod doubles. he didn't say a word as he fought the fish and i knew it was a biggun. it came up to the surface and i saw the mouth try to jump and about **** myself. i threw myself down in the water and lipped this thing. i pulled it out and it kept coming, and coming and coming out of the water. we snapped a few pics, weighed and measured and released it

12.1lbs, 26 inches:B


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

What kind of Mouseka-lure were you using?

Nice fish!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

WOW. Looks like you'll have his business for a while!


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

sweet jesus..i gotta get to disney...now


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

it was caught on a 25 dollar beater spinning reel i bought at walmart a while back and a shitty pole that i packed in with my golf clubs. 8lb berkley vanish floro with a special color yamamoto senko that a friend in cali sends me. i had a hard time falling asleep last night


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

SUPER!

I've known people & heard of other MONSTER Bass being caught there at Disney. 

Nik,


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

wow! bet that beast sobered you up a bit
that customer will be happy for a long long time!!

:B awesome!


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome fish. I think I'll be skipping the parks next time I'm down there.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I've seen big fish in there as well and figured they weren't pressured to much even being on a resort lake.
Congrats on a very nice fish!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

What a lucky customer! PIG!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch and very nice pictures. Did you get a promise on a future order?  Saw some pigs like that in the Disney Campground canals thirty years ago but couldn't get them to bite. Thanks for sharing and tell your customer OGF says CONGRATS!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice fish, I'm jealous. That makes the trip worth it I bet. I was down there with the family two years ago but I kept focus on my family and didn't take any gear with me, saw lots of big ones right at our resort in Disney, none where that big.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice fish! I guess Disney does EVERYTHING in a big way. I'm not much for bass fishing any more, but seeing that thing reminds me that my daughter asked once about going to Disney...

andesangler


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish congrats


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice fish!!!! Flathead would that one be to big to fry up? ( Joke from another thread)


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

WiseEyes said:


> Nice fish!!!! Flathead would that one be to big to fry up? ( Joke from another thread)


I caught a 8 pound bass down in disney a few years ago on a cane pole from walmart. I released that fish. Disney is a great bass fishery. I would have been tempted to mount the OP fish that is a true trophy! Congrats again


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

the jealously i feel is unmatched


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Tim...that's awsome...who needs the theme parks for excitement!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It still seems a little surreal. we submitted the picture to Bassmaster magazine's lunker club. should show up in a future edition. 

Another one of my coworkers ended up catching a gorgeous 8lber at the Coronado resort at Disney...and this dude hardly ever fishes. goddamn senko's turn anyone into a fisherman, including me!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

skycruiser said:


> senko's turn anyone into a fisherman, including me!


Amen, Brother


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Is anyone who is staying on resort allowed to fish there, or do you have to hire a guide?


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

So the deal at Disney resorts is that you can't fish from the shore between 9am and 5pm...you have to hire a boat during that time which can run anywhere from 200 to 600 bucks. 

I really dont mind, my favorite times to fish are before 9am and after 5pm anyway! this fish was caught at 10:30pm, and if any of you go to Disney and want to fish at the caribbean resort PM me and i'll tell you the exact spot we slayed fish


----------

